# Duck brand Black AC filter foam for fans, vents, ff lids, etc...etc...



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok I keep finding myself referencing this stuff in posts, and then having to either dig up the old posts or go find all pics again to link to, so I'm just doing a thread since that is much easier to point people towards, or to find and copy if need be 

I like to cover fans and vents in this stuff (*has all kinds of uses*)....
Basically looks like this, black, and it lets a fair amount of air through while being FF/ant proof if you get a good seal to whatever you are attaching it to. Not sure if Mites can get through it or not.








*Comes in* packages that look like this, in *15" x 24" inch size*, and is often under a dollar at walmart back in the AC/filters section. Online more expensive usually, especially with shipping.
















Duck Foam Air Conditioner Filter: Heating, Cooling, & Air Quality : Walmart.com
Amazon.com: Duck Brand 1285234 24-Inch by 15-Inch by 1/4-Inch Foam Air Conditioner Filter: Home Improvement

I use this most to make my venting for vivs. I usually use standard aquarium sizes/glass tops. Most of those come with a translucent plastic strip, which I turn into a rectangular frame by cutting out the center like in the last pic. Then I cut appropriate length of foam to silicone over it. Then I put the lid on backwards usually so the vent goes across the front of the viv, but you can put the lid on the regular way and still get ok venting, and if you have a fan that will probably keep your glass clear even with the lid turned around and vent at the back. 

This is the top (what you would see). I cut this one kind fast, but if you take your time and cut straight it makes for a very clean looking piece of your top.









The underside (which you wouldn't generally see but shows how I cut/attached it to frame). You could put another layer of foam there to make it nice, but it would diminish your airflow...which may be useful if you find your fans are to powerful.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Love that stuff! I have used it in the past as a substrate barrier and it works well. It is the exact same material as filter foam, just thinner. It is open cell polyether foam. The AC pads you show are 30 pores per inch, same as the substrate foam I sell. 
My guess is that mites would very easily move through it.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

frograck said:


> Love that stuff! I have used it in the past as a substrate barrier and it works well. It is the exact same material as filter foam, just thinner. It is open cell polyether foam. The AC pads you show are 30 pores per inch, same as the substrate foam I sell.
> My guess is that mites would very easily move through it.


Oh ya that was the other thing I do with it, substrate barrier...forgot that one thanks. Ya I think mites could probably work their way through the maze of pores....ants and FF, no.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I wonder whether bean beetles could make it through...Frograck's substrate material is really terrific...water pours directly through it...and I'm using the thin stuff as a substrate barrier too...


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Judy S said:


> I wonder whether bean beetles could make it through...Frograck's substrate material is really terrific...water pours directly through it...and I'm using the thin stuff as a substrate barrier too...


I doubt anything much bigger then a mite could get through it, unless it chewed through it. I don't think I've ever seen a bean beetle though. I've never bought any, just stuck with FF and isopods, and springtails and the occasional micro meal worm, or phoenix worm. 

I don't think it is something most things like to chew on though. I've seen ants chew through the waxy paper holes on FF cup lids to get at flies...but I've never seen them go through the ones with foam stoppers....just maybe slip past the foam if it folded in on itself and left them a tiny crease to slip through. 

Also I had some mice awhile back and I was afraid they'd try to get in a viv...but I guess they don't like that foam because they've never bothered to chew it when it would be easier to get through then a screen vent....but they never bothered with my screen vent vivs either, so maybe they don't like the smell/climate enough to even bother unless they are starving to death


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

Have you thought of using this in a Sherman vent? I'm building a 10v with a Sherman vent and what if I stuffed this in the gap instead of using screen since I can't find the little plastic L channel to cover the edges of the screen? How do you think the airflow would be? My gap is only about 1/4"


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry for the late reply... but I've thought about it, haven't done it but think it would work if I understand how those are made. There is less airflow then with most meshes, but you can gently blow on it and feel the air easily.

Single and dual fans with speed control and excellent price...
Speed Control AC Fans - AC Infinity


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Small update. I stumbled across similar filters at lowes in a blue package near the air purifiers if you can't find them at walmart. I imagine Home depot has something similar also, and I think the same material can be found for aquarium use too.


----------

